# Released: ProjectSAM Symphobia Colours ORCHESTRATOR!



## ProjectSAM (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

As promised, we're excited to release the second volume in our new SYMPHOBIA COLOURS series this week: ORCHESTRATOR!

Behold an industry first: real legato transitions for chords. For SYMPHOBIA COLOURS: ORCHESTRATOR, ProjectSAM recorded major and minor chords with all possible transitions between them. For example, C major and F minor were recorded separately, as well as C major changing into F minor and vice versa. The result is extremely realistic, musical and evocative.

[WATCH THE TRAILER HERE]

The two ensembles recorded for ORCHESTRATOR are strings performing with choir and brass performing with woodwinds. A full set of legato chords is available for these two arrangements. Major and minor chords are mapped to two regions on the keyboard, allowing you to trigger and connect them using single keys.

In addition to the legato chords, a number of other ensembles are available, including legato double basses performing with choir basses, violin with soprano sustains, various staccato chords as well as a bonus set of alternative chord orchestrations.







Each instrument type in ORCHESTRATOR has a consistent region on the keyboard. Chords are always mapped to the same octaves, so are low basses and high sustains. This makes it extremely easy to layer different sounds together. The included Multis give you a number of such combinations.






ORCHESTRATOR is an incredibly inspirational tool that will find its way into your orchestral template from day one.

*NOW AVAILABLE AS A 4.9 GB (NCW format) DIRECT DOWNLOAD FOR €175 / $235*

*OR GET ORCHESTRATOR AND ANIMATOR AS A PACK FOR €299 / $399*

Until December 31st 2013, ANIMATOR users receive a discount of €51 / $71 on ORCHESTRATOR when purchased through www.projectsam.com.

For more information go to http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Symp ... lours/1439

Cheers,

The ProjectSAM Team


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2013)

...and here's my little walkthrough 

http://youtu.be/7xrfEM-HeGo

Thanks once again to PS for giving me the opportunity.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 18, 2013)

ProjectSAM @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> As promised, we're excited to release the second volume in our new SYMPHOBIA COLOURS series this week: ORCHESTRATOR!



Lush, very lush and the 156 sec trailer alone is quite convincing! =o 

...mhh, I can't believe i said that! :lol:


----------



## benmrx (Dec 18, 2013)

I really like the idea of these smaller, more modular libraries. I hope we see more of this from Project Sam in the future. That said, I do wish this one didn't have so much baked in choir. It does sound great though, and as usual Guy has done a wonderful walkthru


----------



## gpax (Dec 18, 2013)

Guy - Thanks as always for the informative walkthrough. I was stuck on the fact you were reviewing a pre-release, however, and the frequent mention of "bumps" or "eighty percent" transitions gave me pause, especially since P Sam is touting chordal legato as the very innovation - and foundation - of the product itself. 

Knowing P Sam, I've no doubt this has probably since been smoothed out, but I only have your walkthrough and their promo to go by this morning. Have you had a chance to work with the final release, and if so, do you have any observations and comments regarding any of the quirks you mentioned?

Greg


----------



## tmm (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, this sounds amazing. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise… it is PSam.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 18, 2013)

Bought and downloaded it this morning. Began a track using it with other Project Sam libs. Awesome. Less genre specific than Animator so it can be used in a number of styles. Loyalty discount for Animator adopters is CLASS ACT all the way Project Sam. Nice job. 

Yes, I also agree that this modular approach will garner more customers for PS. I found a glitch in one patch but will send off to their support. No biggie.

If I may recommend one thing? I'd love some more octave or short patches sans legato like shorts that one can play their own chords on. I know Symphobia has a few but to have the choir layered in on some stacks would be terrific.

Thanks again for a wonderful product.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 18, 2013)

The only thing holding me back on this is the lack of chord variations. I really hope ProjectSam addresses this with a possible content update. It would be really nice to get the 3rd and 5th in the route position of the triads. Other than that, this library does sound pretty gorgeous. Well done ProjectSam.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 18, 2013)

Whoaaaaaaa. Awesome.


----------



## blougui (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't know why exactly but I forsee Orchestrator + Minimal being a killer duo for ultra fast underscoring


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2013)

gpax @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Guy - Thanks as always for the informative walkthrough. I was stuck on the fact you were reviewing a pre-release, however, and the frequent mention of "bumps" or "eighty percent" transitions gave me pause, especially since P Sam is touting chordal legato as the very innovation - and foundation - of the product itself.
> 
> Knowing P Sam, I've no doubt this has probably since been smoothed out, but I only have your walkthrough and their promo to go by this morning. Have you had a chance to work with the final release, and if so, do you have any observations and comments regarding any of the quirks you mentioned?
> 
> Greg



I'll have a play with 1.0 over the next couple of days - Maarten tells me that there have been more legato tweaks all round, and especially to the trems patch which has a new p layer. I'll let you know what I find...


----------



## playz123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Even though there were some minor glitches revealed in Guy's informative walk-through, based on what I saw and knowing that PS will fix anything that needs to be fixed, I proceeded with a purchase. Orchestrator moves far beyond what similar types of products from other developers have offered previously, and I can see myself using this regularly. Very pleased so far.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 18, 2013)

Link to a little piece I did using this library augmented by other Project SAM libraries. 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 91#3753291


----------



## playz123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Question: After the download is completed, the main folder containing Instruments and Samples etc. is all that remains. How does one retain the downloaded .rar files so a backup can be made? There's nothing on the PS site about it, and in the PS downloader I can't see an option to save the files.


----------



## Treppenwitz (Dec 18, 2013)

What I really want to know is whether these chords come in various inversions. Will I be able to write the voice leading I want?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 18, 2013)

Treppen witz - watch the demo - but the answer's No - 

However you can add your own top line or middle line and use these as a sonic glue to make awesomeness - or just take them as a shortcuts when you have a half hour to score in a day.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2013)

playz123 @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Question: After the download is completed, the main folder containing Instruments and Samples etc. is all that remains. How does one retain the downloaded .rar files so a backup can be made? There's nothing on the PS site about it, and in the PS downloader I can't see an option to save the files.



I'd just make a copy of the final extracted folder. There's no size advantage to using rars vs ncw compressed files anyway - it's only more efficient on a library using uncompressed wavs.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, Guy, and of course that's really all I can do at present, but the advantage of .rar files is that files can easily be distributed and burned on to DVDs for backup. When saving an entire folder, one either needs to place some sample files on one disc and the rest on another, or work backwards and create .rar files. Depending on the size of a library, some software must be saved on hard drives, but others are perfect candidates for DVD backup. If this one is a little too big for one DVD, it would need to be manually split up.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 19, 2013)

playz123 @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Thanks, Guy, and of course that's really all I can do at present, but the advantage of .rar files is that files can easily be distributed and burned on to DVDs for backup. When saving an entire folder, one either needs to place some sample files on one disc and the rest on another, or work backwards and create .rar files. Depending on the size of a library, some software must be saved on hard drives, but others are perfect candidates for DVD backup. This one is just a little too big for one DVD so would need to be manually split up.



The rar app does that for you. When you archive it through RAR you can set how big the chunks are. 
J


----------



## playz123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> playz123 @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Guy, and of course that's really all I can do at present, but the advantage of .rar files is that files can easily be distributed and burned on to DVDs for backup. When saving an entire folder, one either needs to place some sample files on one disc and the rest on another, or work backwards and create .rar files. Depending on the size of a library, some software must be saved on hard drives, but others are perfect candidates for DVD backup. If this one is a little too big for one DVD, it would need to be manually split up.
> ...



That's what I was referring to when I wrote "work backwards and create .rar files."  But thanks for the suggestion anyway. Cheers.


----------



## AR (Dec 24, 2013)

The minute I heard the quality of those Brass+WW I fell in love. Great timesaver and perfect for some scene where wide pads are required


----------



## zouzou (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello,

I just bought Orchestrator and it sounds great!
Very inspiring to easily start a project!
I want to know if it would be possible to have in a future release, the possibility of mixing between elements of instruments: strings/choir, brass/woodwinds, because sometimes, for example, we need to start on strings chords and gradually integrate the choir (same for woodwinds and brass) ...?

Congratulations to ProjectSAM!


----------



## benmrx (Jan 11, 2014)

zouzou @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought Orchestrator and it sounds great!
> Very inspiring to easily start a project!
> ...



I know it's not currently possible, and I _think_ Project Sam would have to re-record the samples because they (choir + strings, brass + winds, etc.) were recorded at the same time. If that update DOES happen I'll hit the 'buy' button immediately though. Really, I just want to take the choir out...... ~o)


----------



## Christof (Jan 12, 2014)

downloading


----------



## dryano (Jan 12, 2014)

zouzou @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought Orchestrator and it sounds great!
> Very inspiring to easily start a project!
> ...



I really enjoy the sound of that lib. Have you tested the legato transitions of the chords? Are they really smooth and seamless? In the past, I wasn't the biggest fan of SAM's legato.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 12, 2014)

dryano @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> zouzou @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



In my opinion, _sometimes_ they are not quite as seamless as they might be, but by playing around a little with CC data etc., I'd say they are quite acceptable, especially if layering with other instruments is involved. Really nice to work with this library though and IMHO it's worth the money. As well, hopefully updates will eventually follow.


----------



## dryano (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info playz. I thought so after listening to the demo stuff available. But I also think its increasingly difficult to get am accurate legato transition, not only with multisamples of different ensembles, but with full chords. The main question certainly is, if the legato sounds gut in the mix together with all the other music arround it.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 13, 2014)

Isn't Lass Sordinos the same concept? Sounds great though it would be nice if the chords automatically recorded in as seperate Midi, for example you hit one note, but 3 seperate Midi lanes would be inputted. Not sure if thats possible though. 

Great for sketching


----------

